

What reddit taught me about startups: "because it's your damn job" - luccastera
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-about-startups.html

======
h34t
I find that co-founders affect motivation in a particularly in a good way
because while they _do_ keep you moving when you feel glum, there's no
pressure to accept _them_ as the reason you get up every day, as is the case
with working purely for money / an investor somewhere / a boss. It's like the
pressure of not wanting to let your co-founder down affects you from the
inside out, because you are constantly reminded of your shared fate. They're
always there to keep you on your toes, but they don't become a force for
extrinsic motivation (which can easily cause stress and deflation instead of
adding energy to your inner drive).

------
jsjenkins168
I wonder how many startup founders regret being acquired early.

Not implying reddit was acquired early, just more of a general question. I'm
talking more about the Flickr's of the startup world.

~~~
webwright
Heh-- I got acquired early (and left after my contractual obligation) and have
a long list of bookmarked blog posts detailing frustrated founders who have
been gobbled up. I certainly would ask some different questions and set some
different expectations if I'm ever acquired again.

------
davidw
Another bit of data pointing at having a cofounder as being critical.

------
breck
Great post. Same sentiments here.

The motivational poster he cites is hilarious:
[http://images.despair.com/products/demotivators/motivation.j...](http://images.despair.com/products/demotivators/motivation.jpg)

~~~
oditogre
I have two despair posters in my office:

<http://despair.com/despair.html>

<http://despair.com/gettowork.html>

I also had the despair calendar in '06, but not '07 because they took out the
funny trivia. :-/

------
gscott
I believe once you have been bought out, you should try to leave as early as
possible. The people who bought you want you to code not think, they will do
the thinking from now on. I couldn't stand that proposition, would rather
train a few coders on the system and take my money and figure out what I am
going to do next.

------
Shooter
<http://nymag.com/news/features/38951/>

Topical, eh?

------
kul
you probably don't bond with people in any other job or activity the same way
as you do in a startup.

------
ptn
Something there got me thinking... how much do guys at a startup actually
sleep? Four hours?

~~~
jsjenkins168
You can sleep 4 hours each night if you take naps throughout the day.

Not only does this increase your total awake hours, it also improves
concentration and acuteness.

If you are interested in studying sleep effectiveness, try to pick up a copy
of _Why We Nap_ by Claudio Stampi

~~~
kn0thing
We tried this and failed miserably.
[http://reddit.blogspot.com/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep-
groggy-j...](http://reddit.blogspot.com/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep-groggy-
journey-toward.html)

My hat goes off to you for making it work. /impressed

~~~
jsjenkins168
Interesting, and cool you tried it (sounds like Uberman if it was Steve
Pavlina).

If you feel inclined to try again feel free to email me, I might be able to
offer some help.. You can compromise with an Everyman polyphasic schedule..

